# DualView Problem...Kein Bild mehr



## DonPipino (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute..hoffe es geht euch gut
ich hab ein Problem....meine dummen Brüder wollten ein Film der auf dem Pc war via Kabel/Dual View auf TV gucken.....
Die haben es so weit geschafft das wenn ich den Pc anmache das XP Icon+ladebalken erscheint....dann aber nur schwarzes bild + mauszeiger.....
meine brüder haben es glaube ich so eingestellt das das hauptbildschirm auf dem tv ist...mein prob. ich kann nicht drauf zugreifen...weil das kabel oder so im ar+++ ist...ich habe also weder bild auf tv...als auch auf dem pc(außer mauszeiger)...


wie kriege ich wieder mein bild zurück?

danke im vorraus für eure hilfe


----------



## kalle123456 (19. Oktober 2008)

Starte mit "F8" im abgesicherten Modus und nehme die Einstellungen wieder zurück.

Gruss


----------

